# Eheim 2215 Annoying Noise!



## Phantheman (Mar 4, 2012)

Just picked up a used Eheim 2215 off a Kijiji seller. The filter looked very lightly used. When I set it up it made the most annoying humming sound I've ever heard from a filter!!! It sounds like the noise is coming from the impeller or somewhere on the lid, so I put vaseline around the impeller to maybe smooth up the rotation of the impeller. Did not solve anything..

Anyone have any idea how to fix this? I was thinking of just getting a new impeller but bigals is selling it for $37, I was better off just buying a brand new 2215!!


Thanks


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Since you already Vaseline up, try this unplug and replug a few times and see if the sound goes away. You can always try plugging it the other way if you know what I mean and different power outlets. I have the same problem with one of my 2217

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Could be the impeller shaft is bent. I assume you cleaned everything when you checked the impeller. Also check for any air leaks. The output should have bubbles if there is a leak


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The impeller can be noisy for a little while after cleaning. It usually goes away after a few days. If it doesn't, take a look inside - make sure there's no sand or silt in between the impeller and the shaft, and make sure everything is snug and in place properly - even a slight misalignment will make a terrible racket!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Eheim classics can be like that sometimes, two of on 2213s hums a lot too.
This is why I like the professional series more.
Simple solve though, drop something with some weight on the lid, I used a small bag of sand and the humming is greatly reduced.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, sounds like it's the impeller. Is the surface of the impeller not smooth? For reference, I can't hear any of my eheim classics, I've got all the models. I have to stick my ear right beside it to hear anything.

I do get air bubbles from time to time though, is that what you get? No leaks so I'm not sure where the air is coming from, but apparently this is normal if its not constant?


----------



## Phantheman (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. I've tried putting weight down on it and it does reduce the noise, but only muffles and I want the eheim's natural silent sound 

I tried unplugging and replugging and by switching outlets and reversing the plug I actually reduced the noise to half, but the noise is still there. (Thank you coldmantis!)

No bubbles are coming out of the output, so I assume no air leaks.

I'll try replacing the shaft this weekend and see what happens.


Thanks again for the help, any more input/advice is appreciated!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Phantheman said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I've tried putting weight down on it and it does reduce the noise, but only muffles and I want the eheim's natural silent sound
> 
> I tried unplugging and replugging and by switching outlets and reversing the plug I actually reduced the noise to half, but the noise is still there. (Thank you coldmantis!)
> 
> ...


I wouldn't even bother buying a new shaft. You might just have a classic with the noise issues. Like I said I have two. I've tried replacing the shaft and it reduces it barely. Keep the weight on it, usually goes really quiet if enough weight is provided, you need to try to find the right amount.
For me the noise disappears completely within a month - when I remove the sand from the lid it runs quiet still.


----------



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

look at the impeller closely. are there cracks along the magnetic side of the impeller? is it scratched up badly? see if you can borrow a friend's impeller first before purchasing a new one and finding out there's something completely wrong with the motor. 

good luck


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Not sure if this will be any help, but check for fine iron filings stuck to the magnetic section of the impeller, inside as well as outside. Most natural sand, like brick sand or playsand, has iron filings in it. The filings are dark and difficult to see against the magnet, but can cause premature wear. Easy to check sand for filings, by dragging a magnet or magnetic screwdriver through it.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

to my knowledge, the only moving part of filters is the impeller and the only thing it comes in contact with is the impeller shaft. So it should be one or both of those parts. A grain of sand can mess it up, a slight bend can mess it up. The shaft needs to be perfectly straight.

The motor itself is just an electro magnet to make the impeller move.

One thing you can do is take out the impeller and see if it still makes noise, if it makes noise with the impeller out, then its the motor itself, the electro magnets and then you just toss the whole thing most likely.

Just like computers, the parts that usually wear out are the moving parts, drives and fans.


----------



## krystrans (Jan 14, 2013)

When filter is running tilt it in various ways to get air out trapped inside.let me know how it goes


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

pyrrolin said:


> to my knowledge, the only moving part of filters is the impeller and the only thing it comes in contact with is the impeller shaft. So it should be one or both of those parts. A grain of sand can mess it up, a slight bend can mess it up. The shaft needs to be perfectly straight.


Last time I checked the impeller shafts on those filters were ceramic. I don't know if Eheim changed that up to save a few bucks or not but the ceramic shaft can't be bent AFAIK.


----------



## Dimitsis (Oct 20, 2013)

I bought a 2215 used on Kijiji too and it made a loud noise i replaced the impaler and the noise is now gone.


----------

